# WIld smurf



## Crazycoon (May 28, 2007)

Just a note about the wild earth gathering this week to next, in BC here. It says 20-50 dollars sliding scale. But its in the forest and the food is dumpstered and there aint no reson to charge that much a person for gass money to get the camp set up out there. Just so ya know... come for free if ya want....
(and on this subject what do people think about charging for events, like, theres always a way to do it for free, dumpsters, recycled shit, park/crown land, and god forbid, siphoning gas and pirating electricity...hmy: )


----------



## skunkpit (May 28, 2007)

whats this bout plastic bags and gasoline? mmmmm


----------



## Crazycoon (May 28, 2007)

Fuck plastic bags and gasoline. Bike carts and chocolate dumpster!!!


----------

